
This Land Is the Only Land There Is - Kaibeezy
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/08/how-think-about-dire-new-ipcc-climate-report/595705/
======
Kaibeezy
_the global economy devours as many as one out of every three sugar molecules
made by dirt-bound plants_

